# 9 point for my son Iowa-bummer one got broke



## 4x4ldy (Oct 9, 2019)

The same deer on trail cam showed 10 point, the left thine is broke off, for 13years old the kid didn’t do bad  hubbys beens hunting there for about 15 years at least (he’s gotten a 13pt) Would still love to hunt MI land but it’s either to expensive or not local, this kid would hunt everyday after school if he could all fall/winter lol, now we are back to fishing....


----------



## Due51 (Oct 26, 2005)

Dandy. Congratulations.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WMU05 (Oct 16, 2004)

Cool buck!


----------



## Matt V (Dec 8, 2004)

Awesome buck!


----------



## jscheel (Sep 3, 2008)

That's an awesome buck regardless of the number of points.


----------



## 83mulligan (Oct 25, 2010)

Great buck, congrats! A taxidermist can fix a broken point if its important to your child. I don't want to start a controversy, but those look like two different bucks to me. Maybe they are different year pics. The right brow tine looks a lot different.


----------



## 4x4ldy (Oct 9, 2019)

83mulligan said:


> Great buck, congrats! A taxidermist can fix a broken point if its important to your child. I don't want to start a controversy, but those look like two different bucks to me. Maybe they are different year pics. The right brow tine looks a lot different.



No it’s the same deer, the angle of the rack is weird, there was another pic from the prior year but this one was from about 3 months prior before it was broke, the 2 sides are very different, we got back the mount, I’ll try to get another picture


----------



## johnhunter247 (Mar 12, 2011)

Nice buck! Love the unique character. How old do you guys think that deer is? From the picture he doesn't look that old. Could be the angle though. I killed one out west a long time ago and looked like a giant coming in. Scored right around 170 but turned out he was only three years old. It was odd because the horns looked way too big for the body. It is very possible to come across young deer with larger than average racks in Iowa and northern Missouri. The buck I killed had a very nice rack and a very skinny neck and weighed about 150 LBS. It was very odd and a learning experience for sure. I honestly thought a 200" deer was approaching me because his horns looked huge because the body was so small. It was one of my first encounters with a big buck state buck at the time and I had no idea. The butcher out there couldn't believe the horns compared to the body and he is the one that aged the buck. He sees thousands of deer so I took his word for it.But it was freakishly small body wise for the horns. Very nice buck though. Congrats!


----------



## Sasquatch Lives (May 23, 2011)

Those look like two different bucks.


----------



## fishdip (Dec 29, 2010)

Those are two different bucks.


----------



## 4x4ldy (Oct 9, 2019)

It was the same deer, I know the angle is weird cuz there is so many different ways these antlers go, I attached the mount completed.


----------



## Tom (mich) (Jan 17, 2003)

johnhunter247 said:


> Nice buck! Love the unique character. How old do you guys think that deer is? From the picture he doesn't look that old. Could be the angle though. I killed one out west a long time ago and looked like a giant coming in. Scored right around 170 but turned out he was only three years old. It was odd because the horns looked way too big for the body. It is very possible to come across young deer with larger than average racks in Iowa and northern Missouri. The buck I killed had a very nice rack and a very skinny neck and weighed about 150 LBS. It was very odd and a learning experience for sure. I honestly thought a 200" deer was approaching me because his horns looked huge because the body was so small. It was one of my first encounters with a big buck state buck at the time and I had no idea. The butcher out there couldn't believe the horns compared to the body and he is the one that aged the buck. He sees thousands of deer so I took his word for it.But it was freakishly small body wise for the horns. Very nice buck though. Congrats!


Five years ago in our KS deer camp, a hunter shot a 130" buck that dressed out at 120lbs. He thought it was a giant when it came in solo. We never had it aged, but I maintain it was just an exceptional yearling.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Tom (mich) said:


> Five years ago in our KS deer camp, a hunter shot a 130" buck that dressed out at 120lbs. He thought it was a giant when it came in solo. We never had it aged, but I maintain it was just an exceptional yearling.


....and no one will ever know the truth


----------

